# Doric Dictionary



## shannenms

I am looking for a Doric Lexicon, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

There is a pretty old lexicon to Theocritus, but quite a useful one at that. 

A Greek linguist has compiled a word list of the modern dialect spoken in Rhodes, but I think it is wrong to call it “Doric”. 

What is the purpose of your request, _shannenms_?
​


----------



## shannenms

Spectre scolaire said:


> There is a pretty old lexicon to Theocritus, but quite a useful one at that.
> 
> A Greek linguist has compiled a word list of the modern dialect spoken in Rhodes, but I think it is wrong to call it “Doric”.
> 
> What is the purpose of your request, _shannenms_?
> 
> ​


 
Is there an online version available?
I was learning Ancient Greek and I saw many words are more like Doric words than Attic, I want to work specifically on the relation of Greek language and Ancient Persian.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## wonderment

Hi shannenms,

Here's the link to the Liddell and Scott (Ancient Greek --> English) lexicon online: http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/cgi-bin/resolveform

It's a great lexicon, best available (when the site works--it can be slow and a bit temperamental). You can look up words in any dialect, though the default mode is Attic. So for instance, you can look up ματηρ, and it will tell you that ματηρ is Doric for μητηρ (Attic). Also, you can only look up Greek words in their Latin transliteration; there's a helpful key for that on site--just be very patient and learn by trial-and-error.


----------



## parakseno

Or you can try the Berlin mirror (http://perseus.mpiwg-berlin.mpg.de/). It seems it works better. I often use it when the main site is down or very slow.


----------



## shannenms

Thank you both, but I have difficulty in looking up in this sites, and the other thing I want to know is about Tsakonian language, was it in use along with Doric back then, and is there any online dictionary to this language?


----------



## Spectre scolaire

shannenms said:
			
		

> I want to work specifically on the relation of Greek language and Ancient Persian.


 If you want to develop expertise in ‘Greek influence on Persian’, you’d be potentially in for an interesting contribution to scholarship. As far as I know, only two persons have published research on this subject - and so far no Iranians. 

If you are serious about this, you should probably take contact with the _Encyclop__ædia Iranica_ (Columbia University) in order to get some guidelines. 

Concerning Tsakonian, I don’t think it is a good idea to mix this Modern Greek dialect into the pot.  
 ​


----------



## shannenms

Spectre scolaire said:


> If you want to develop expertise in ‘Greek influence on Persian’, you’d be potentially in for an interesting contribution to scholarship. As far as I know, only two persons have published research on this subject - and so far no Iranians.
> 
> If you are serious about this, you should probably take contact with the _Encyclop__ædia Iranica_ (Columbia University) in order to get some guidelines.
> 
> Concerning Tsakonian, I don’t think it is a good idea to mix this Modern Greek dialect into the pot.
> 
> ​


 
Can give me more information on the aforementioned contributors on this topic, and what are their publications?
As for the Tsakonian, I thought it has still preserved its ancient features on the phonology,e.g. having the sound sh (as in ship), which is abundant in Pahlavi.
Thank you very much for your invaluable information.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

I have sent you a PM with some general information about your first request.




shannenms said:


> As for the Tsakonian, I thought it has still preserved its ancient features on the phonology,e.g. having the sound sh (as in ship), which is abundant in Pahlavi.


 As long as this thread is about “Doric”, I would like to say that this is of absolutely no importance for the subject you are interested in. Many other Modern Greek dialects have got a distinction between [s] and [ʃ], and no “_ancient_ features” – allegedly “classical”, I imagine – are being attributed to them. Tsakonian being claimed as “Doric” is also highly questionable – as much as dialects from Lesbos (Λέσβος) are said to be “Aeolic”...

This is more politics than linguistics. 
​


----------

